

Need 10,000 stars, please  - vinutheraj
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16362#c43

======
mbrubeck
This reminds me of how Mozilla's bugzilla used to (still does?) block links
from slashdot.org, because spam like this in a development tool really gets in
the way of reading and responding to the actual bugs.

